

Ask HN: Tips for buying a domain in redemptionPeriod - tgriesser

I am looking to purchase a particular domain name that when doing a whois lookup shows the status of "redemptionPeriod" with an updated date of Sept. 1st 2010...<p>I've been trying to look into the subject and have found many conflicting reports of the best way to go about getting a domain name if it does in fact expire... most recommend pool.com or snapnames.com<p>I've been seeing some sources that say that it takes 30 days once the domain has entered the redemptionPeriod + 5 days of pendingdelete, others mentioning 75 days for the whole process.<p>So if anyone has any experience with domain name acquisition once it has gotten to this step I'd appreciate some tips, such as when and how to go about getting it. Thanks
======
charliepark
I just did this about a month ago. I'm pretty sure the timeframe outlined in
Mike Davidson's post ([http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2005/03/how-
to-sn...](http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2005/03/how-to-snatch-an-
expiring-domain)) was right on. So, 75 days.

If it's helpful, I didn't use any name dropping service. I just waited until
the right day, kept checking the whois service (you probably know this, but
from the command line, just type in "whois nameyouwant.com"), and then bid on
it as soon as I could. It worked out well, and didn't cost anything.

~~~
tgriesser
thanks, that's exactly what i was looking for about the timeframe and whether
or not the name dropping service was worth it

